# 3.1 Glyphen



## Dragó82 (16. April 2009)

Seit gestern sind ja die meisten von uns auf Bücher Jagd für die neuen 3.1 Glyphen nur die frage ist wo droppen den die Bücher . Ich habe gestern 3 inis und die Agentumtunier dailys gemacht aber dabei kein Buch bekommen. Daher wäre es sehr nett wen diejenigen welche schon Bücher gefunden haben sagen würden wo und vom wem sie ein Glyphen Buch bekommen haben .


----------



## Grono (16. April 2009)

Ich schließe meine Frage mal gleich an, da meine google- und buffed-suche mich irgendwie nicht weitergebracht hat:

Die Glyphe Aderlass, ist das auch eine Drop-Glyphe oder ist die zu Lernen?


----------



## Dragó82 (16. April 2009)

ja ist auch eine von den drop glyphen


----------



## Tropfstein (16. April 2009)

dachte eigentlich das die nur in Ulduar droppen kann mich aber auch irren.


----------



## i still social (16. April 2009)

in ganz nordend wie juwe rezepte  hatte aber auch bisher kein glück


----------



## Trojka (16. April 2009)

kleine frage, geht das auch mit skill 441? wäre toll wenn da jemand was weiss.

lg troj


----------



## Æxodus (16. April 2009)

i schrieb:


> in ganz nordend wie juwe rezepte  hatte aber auch bisher kein glück



also deinen Spelldmg will ich haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@TE
Ja also ich hab bis jetzt auch nur 1 Buch für die Glyphen bei uns im AH gesehen und selber leider noch kein Drop-Glück gehabt. Scheiss Schattenaccount ^^

Mfg Æxo


----------



## Tanyanka (16. April 2009)

huhu
Von dem was hier so lese gehe ich also davon aus, dass die Bücher auch für einen droppen wenn man KEIN Schriftgelehrter ist und sie somit handelbar sind. Sehe ich das richtig? 
Und ich denke auch, die Bücher sind World Random Drops und es gibt vermutlich keinen richtig guten Farmplatz...

cheers
Tanyanka


----------



## Sch1llman (18. April 2009)

ja, kann man im ah verkaufen. dementsprechend kann sie auch jeder farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pumpenzange (18. April 2009)

nun, möglicherweise wird die droprate noch erhöht. is die erste woche nach 3.1 und blizz hat eh noch nich alles im griff. ärgerlich, is aber so
mfg Pumpenzange


----------



## Edding8045 (20. April 2009)

atm im ah für 5k gold als ob die schriftis soviel gold hätten wie juwis


----------



## Shorim (20. April 2009)

Bei mir ist gestern eins in der Ini gedroppt, also droppen wohl überall random.


----------



## BadVoodoo (20. April 2009)

Ich habs versucht zu farmen... Mit Protpala die übernommenen Mobs in der Eiskrone im Südwesten... nach 4 Std. 1x gedroppt... dazu ca 40 grüne items und ca 50 stack Froststoff -.-


----------



## Schalalai-Paladin (21. April 2009)

Bei mir sind sie im AH recht gut gedropt, gerade die letzte Glyphe gelernt xD


----------



## Gamor (22. April 2009)

Edding8045 schrieb:


> atm im ah für 5k gold als ob die schriftis soviel gold hätten wie juwis



ich bin inschriftler UND juwe und hab trotzdem kaum kohle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


vor allem nicht so viel für ein blödes buch... manchmal überleg ich mir wer wirklich 5k gold dafür ausgeben würde


----------



## Looky (24. April 2009)

Kurze Rechnung

5000 Gold für ein Buch, wenn man eine Glyphe lernt die kein andere kann, kann man die Glyphe im AH für gute 200 - 500 Gold pro stk verkaufen. Das rechnet sich ohne probleme.

Nur es gibt fiele Glyphen die keiner haben will, und 2tens gibts jetzt schon Leute die über 50 verschiedene glyphen durch Bücher erlernt haben, somit wird es warscheinlich nicht mehr lange dauern und die Preise werden sich bei ca.  500g bis 1000 G pro Buch finden (spekuliert)


----------



## Vanderley (25. April 2009)

Am letzten W Ede kosteten die Bücher ei uns auch noch zwichen 3 und 6 K. Genau so die Glyphen. Am Montag war zum ersten mal die neue Pala Glyphe "Göttliche Bitte" im Ah. Für 999 G. Mittlerweile können anscheinend mehrere Inschriftler die Glyphe und der Preis ist unter 40 G gefallen. Genauso die her. Kaum noch über 1000 G. Es normalisiert sich also


----------



## dmaniac (27. April 2009)

Vanderley schrieb:


> Am letzten W Ede kosteten die Bücher ei uns auch noch zwichen 3 und 6 K. Genau so die Glyphen. Am Montag war zum ersten mal die neue Pala Glyphe "Göttliche Bitte" im Ah. Für 999 G. Mittlerweile können anscheinend mehrere Inschriftler die Glyphe und der Preis ist unter 40 G gefallen. Genauso die her. Kaum noch über 1000 G. Es normalisiert sich also




also das Buch ist im Handelschannel schon für 400 zu bekommen.

Ich brauche noch eine Weile bis Stufe65, denke eine Woche, und ich hab die starke Vermutung dass es dann 100g oder weniger kostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ob ich das jetzt gut finden soll weis ich nicht ^^

je mehr anbieter desto billiger wird alles.

Ich habe letzt mit einem gechattet, der eine sehr gut laufende Glyphe die immer um 25-35g verkauft wird
unterboten hat auf 10g das stück. Er meine er schaut nicht groß nach, das macht sein Auktionstool.

Ja da wird mir alles klar.

So sieht der Preis nach 5 Leuten mit ihren Tool aus

35
31
26
17
8
5



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und dann kann man die Pflanzen lieber direkt verkaufen...blöd.

.


----------



## Wuhuu (28. April 2009)

Der Preis für die Bücher dürfte die nächsten Tage weiter rapide fallen. 
Der Grund ist ganz einfach: man wird die Glyphen nicht mehr los bzw. nur noch zu geringen Preisen.
D.h. man bekommt das in ein Buch investierte Gold einfach nicht mehr rein. 
Ich würde heute nur noch max. 300g dafür ausgeben, am Wochenende waren es noch 600g...

Aber generell finde ich das mit den Büchern super. 
So etwas hat WotLK vor Patch 3.1 definitiv gefehlt.


----------

